# Friday afternoon at 4pm



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

You get home from work and the Mrs is no where to be found. Now I really should be getting

on with at least 100 odd jobs around the house but these two pieces of wood have been calling

to me to do something with them










So I have always liked this style of ornament










and wanted to make an Art Deco style watch display to go by the bedside.

So 3hrs later, and the Mrs comes home... so things had to stop, but so far




























A couple more pieces to add yet and loads of filling sanding...priming, painting and sealing to go

Will result in an Art Deco rendering of


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope she doesn't misappropriate it


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

get a couple of big round sections on the front and you have Thrust SSC :thumbs_up:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice..! I remember watching XL-5 as a kid.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BlueKnight said:


> Nice..! I remember watching XL-5 as a kid.


 Stingray for me. I only found out last week Troy Tempest was based on James Garner.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

but these two pieces of wood have been calling

to me to do something with them.....

One word springs immediately to mind, Steve.......'Bonfire'.............. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Steve....if that's a dildo for the missus, make sure you sand it down with 1200 grit wet'n'dry (no....stoppit, now! :laughing2dw: )....and finish with marine grade varnish to avoid any 'embarassing' splinters.......those fins might have to go as well........


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think I'm going to share with you guys anymore


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> I don't think I'm going to share with you guys anymore


 Or at least not with Roger the Doger

:laugh: :laugh:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Steve....if that's a dildo for the missus, make sure you sand it down with 1200 grit wet'n'dry (no....stoppit, now! :laughing2dw: )....and finish with marine grade varnish to avoid any 'embarassing' splinters.......those fins might have to go as well........


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> I don't think I'm going to share with you guys anymore


 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

No...honestly, Steve....it's a lovely model of a dildo.....Fireball XL5...I loved that show....is your surname 'Zodiac?'


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SBryantgb said:


> Will result in an Art Deco rendering of


 I`ve got one of those...










(not this actual one, photo nicked off the internet)

:teethsmile:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got one of those...
> 
> :teethsmile:


 I know, and they are not cheap .... This is not intended to be exact, more a homage


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got one of those...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Let's see yours then, Mach....is it made out of a couple of bog roll tubes and some cardboard fins......actually, thinking about it......probably just like the original.... :laughing2dw:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nothing to worry about men, it's only some kid out of the beano who doesn't do his homework.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Let's see yours then, Mach....is it made out of a couple of bog roll tubes and some cardboard fins......actually, thinking about it......probably just like the original.... :laughing2dw:


 No it`s exactly like the model in the photo I posted, I`ll see if I can take a pic of mine tomorrow :teethsmile:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No it`s exactly like the model in the photo I posted, I`ll see if I can take a pic of mine tomorrow :teethsmile:


 You know my comments were in jest, mach, but this era was, and still is fresh in my memory. Weekdays fresh in from school watching 'Torchy..the little battery boy', 'Twizzle, the boy who's limbs could grow' and the best of all, 'Space Patrol' which featured Galasphere 347.....and all produced by the people that would bring us 'Supercar', 'Fireball XL5', 'Stingray', 'Thunderbirds', 'Captain Scarlet and the Mysterons' .....Saturdays and Sundays were worth staying in for.......Cue lots of replies for Terrahawks, Space 1999 et al....and others I've missed


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ....and all produced by the people that would bring us Supercar, Fireball XL5, Stingray, Thunderbirds, et al.....Saturdays and Sundays were worth staying in for.......


 And let's not forget Joe 90 and Captain Scarlet.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

This is my other attempt at a scratch built model... so my Fireball homage hopefully will work out.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ......those fins might have to go as well........


 Not necessarily. You could pretend it came from...France.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> And let's not forget Joe 90 and Captain Scarlet.


 Ahhhh...you got me there , Mike.....I knew there were some missing..........but, hey! you can't be right all the time.... :thumbsup: .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> This is my other attempt at a scratch built model... so my Fireball homage hopefully will work out.


 If that's a real handbuilt homage to TB2, then my hat's off to you, Steve. That is awesome. Can you build rocks?.....round a waterfall....? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Stingray for me. I only found out last week Troy Tempest was based on James Garner.


 Very late reply, but the resebmlance is uncany........

...and another nugget stored away for future use......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Considering my avatar I really should have Anastasia...










& one of these would be really cool...





















Roger the Dodger said:


> You know my comments were in jest, mach


 I know, Roger :thumbs_up:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Starting to take shape, a few more sandings and pin holes filled and should be there... can start on the base and the watch holder next


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Still a few flaws, and this new fangled chrome paint is fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

BlueKnight said:


> Nice..! I remember watching XL-5 as a kid.


 Me too! In fact, Fireball XL-5 is my earliest recollection of TV viewing.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Getting closer. The padded centre section fits more snugly in the base. Have to wait for the paint to fully harden before I can install properly and the rocket is currently suspended using the magic of Photoshop.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

One more coat of clear coat and I think I will sign off on this one :yes:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> And let's not forget Joe 90 and Captain Scarlet.


 Or UFO and The Secret Service


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Having to much fun with this....



















Just need the chrome paint and mounting bracket


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I might be going a bit over the top with this :yes:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

sell some?


----------

